

The importance of responsive design - ConnectSam
https://www.connectinternetsolutions.com/responsive-design/

======
ConnectSam
Earlier this week, Google issued a subtle warning to those yet to upgrade to a
responsive site design with its new mobile algorithm – so sit up, pay
attention and join the responsive race today.

